# People who spend 2 days in London and then.....



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

...go on about the sort of things that us 'Londoners' encounter all the time and try to make out it's an original observation.

Arses.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

....should get an award for putting up with it, never mind all those cheeky chappies from Laaandaaan.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

As always, R1 speaks rubbish!!

I have lived in London before so this is not only a 2 day experience trip for me!

Also...why can't they have aircons in the trains?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Also why are you not honest with yourself and say straight away that you refer to Vlastan? Don't be shy!! ;D I don't bite! ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Also...why can't they have aircons in the trains?(


Apparently there are huge problems dealing with the heat given off by the A/C units - hence Livingstones competition to design a cooling system for the underground. I believe that one entry used the water table to cool passing air which was subsequently pushed through the network by the trains themselves. 8)

Oh, and I hate to target people directly Vlastan you know that. It might make them think that I look down my nose at them


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I was very amused last week when out with some people who are from the Midlands and Edinburgh and have settled in Peckham. A whole evening of "oooh, it's so trendy. so cosmopolitan, there's a super coffee shop in Lordship Lane just opened, sells beans that ....."

Well, if you grew up there, you'd realise that south London is a shithole. It's not fascinating and varied. It's a shithole. Not as bad as north London, which is inhabited by very, very odd people, though.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I was very amused last week when out with some people who are from the Midlands and Edinburgh and have settled in Peckham. A whole evening of "oooh, it's so trendy. so cosmopolitan, there's a super coffee shop in Lordship Lane just opened, sells beans that ....."
> 
> Well, if you grew up there, you'd realise that south London is a shithole. It's not fascinating and varied. It's a shithole. Not as bad as north London, which is inhabited by very, very odd people, though.


Oi!!! I used to live on Lordship Lane and I'll have you know it's in Dulwich not Peckham 

So true though!! :-[


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Grew up in Hither Green - seen what it has turned in to and SO glad we moved out in to the sticks. Only people who have not had to deal with actually living in such areas think they have character.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

agreed - who wants to live in a place that turns your snot black!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fancy people calling London a dirty, rip off, rude, expensive Dump?

I'm surprised it takes even 2 days to work that one out.

Sweat and watch your obsenely over-priced properties devalue. Â Don't try any other UK cities, 'cos they're crap and just sooo not where it's at.

_Being deliberatley provocative_

Best thing about London is the way out - and that is usually blocked and slow.

It's still OK for a night out though


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with Londoners!

It's the visitors you have to watch out for...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually when I was talking about trains I was referring to normal trains not the tube. :

I am in the train...going out of London, trying to escape! But they won't let me!! The tracks are hot I'be told and there are delays!! Any excuse they can find! :

So using the cool technology of the Mobile web by O2 and the infrared port, I am now typing this message! Cool stuff and great escape from the big bad capital!! ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> agreed - who wants to live in a place that turns your snot black!


Goths?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Goths?


*LOL*


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> I was very amused last week when out with some people who are from the Midlands and Edinburgh and have settled in Peckham. A whole evening of "oooh, it's so trendy. so cosmopolitan, there's a super coffee shop in Lordship Lane just opened, sells beans that ....."
> 
> Well, if you grew up there, you'd realise that south London is a shithole. It's not fascinating and varied. It's a shithole. Not as bad as north London, which is inhabited by very, very odd people, though.


The people from Edinburgh, that you were out with, are most likely burberry cap wearing track suit trousered scooby drivers who have never ventured into Edinburgh in their lives, as it is only obvious that Edinburgh is a far more cosmopolitan city than london.  
And if they are not burberry cap wearing, track suit trousered, scooby drivers, then they are living in denial.

And yep, south London is a sh*t hole, like most other areas in your capital. ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Goths?


arf, arf ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I live in South London and it's quite nice where I am to be honest. I'd go back to Edinburgh at the drop of a hat though, if it wasn't so fucking cold all the time. And I could get a job that paid me enough.
Don't plan to stay here though.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

London rocks, the rest of you have penis envy.

Edinburgh - lovely place, miserable people.

Bristol - tell me one interesting thing that has ever happened in Bristol.

I did live in Birmingham for 3 years though, now that's a shithole (only redeeming feature the thriving balti scene)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> .
> 
> Bristol - tell me one interesting thing that has ever happened in Bristol.


Slaves for tobacco.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The people from Edinburgh, that you were out with, are most likely burberry cap wearing track suit trousered scooby drivers who have never ventured into Edinburgh in their lives, as it is only obvious that Edinburgh is a far more cosmopolitan city than london.  Â
> And if they are not burberry cap wearing, track suit trousered, scooby drivers, then they are living in denial.
> 
> And yep, south London is a sh*t hole, like most other areas in your capital. ;D


Agree Bob. Â Edinburgh is hip, Â I'd also take it over London any time. Â I'd rather do two years in Borstal than another two in up-it's-own-arse Fulham. Â

It's a sdhame that I am forced to be in our capital for 2-3 days a week sometimes. So many miserable people.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Â So many miserable people. Â


Go to Soho man!!! People are a lot happier there!! Just go to any of the gay clubs and they will fall in love with you!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Go to Soho man!!! People are a lot happier there!! Just go to any of the gay clubs and they will fall in love with you!! Â


I don't dig the **** scene. But each to his own. You carry on.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't either!

But if you wanted to see happy, friendly Londoners...this is the only place to find them! ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh come on guys London isn't that bad.....at least not North London anyway! I am originally from Newcastle and love going back there as it is one of the best places in the country for a night out but London isn't all bad. There are large expanses of parkland (Trent Park/Richmond Park) and some of the finest architecture in the world. If you want a good night out without bouncers hassling you about not being in a couple or there being too many blokes in the club/pub already, go to Camden or Islington.

"A Man who is bored of London is bored of Life"
Can't remember who said it but he had a point 

Steve


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> "A Man who is bored of London is bored of Life"
> Can't remember who said it but he had a point Â


I wouldn't say I was bored of London, just fed up with living in an anonymous smelly shithole. That's why I moved out!

I prefer the quote:
"A man who says he has a good quality of life in London, is telling fibs, or is extremely rich!"


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Slaves for tobacco.


Well I did think you might say "the day our first Pizza Express opened"

Slave trading hardly something exclusive to Bristol, thus dull.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I went to Bristol once, and I thought it was very nice. So that's you told.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well I did think you might say "the day our first Pizza Express opened"
> 
> Slave trading hardly something exclusive to Bristol, thus dull.


More likely "the day our first pizza express _closed_"

Bristol Slaving status was equivalent of Manchester United. Definately Premiership.

http://www.regia.me.uk/earner.htm

Not boasting though :-/


----------

